# UI sounds in DD mode



## Eradic8r (Dec 6, 2007)

Small annoyance with the TiVo HD box. Video is always played with Dolby Digital mode, but interaction with the UI menus is done in Pro Logic mode. Depending on the audio receiver that's connected, there can be a bit of a delay when flipping from one mode to another. Also, the UI trick sounds aren't played at all when the unit is in DD mode, so it's difficult to tell when FF/RW actions are queued up.

I guess the suggestion here is to provide an option to keep the unit in DD mode full-time (kind of like the option to always output video in the user's chosen HD mode), and play the UI sounds in all modes.


----------



## AdamBAtlanta (Oct 14, 2002)

Amen. I miss the audio feedback from using the remote on my THD.


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

You can select PCM output, as long as you don't care about surround sound.

But I had to disable the sounds anyway, because they were too loud, even at the "low" setting.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

IMHO, it would be cost prohibitive to make the TiVo UI bong sounds work within DD 5.1 audio. It is quite a technical challenge that is beyond the capabilities of the hardware in place, AIUI.


----------

